# Programm starten, wenn eine Aufgabe erledigt



## OnDemand (19. Sep 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lade in einer Java EE Applikation diverse Dateien herunter (Asynchronus, in seperaten Threads) nachdem alle Dateien heruntergeladen sind, sollen diese  gelesen werden (ebenfalls asynchon, jede DAtei in einem Thread)und in die DB geschrieben werden. Auf welchen Wegen kann man das programmieren, dass der "LeseTask" startet, wenn alle Downloads abgeschlossen sind?

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## OnDemand (19. Sep 2015)

Habe gerade meinen alten Post gefunden, bitte dort antworten. danke sehr!
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/methodenaufruf-nach-aufgabenabschluss-in-asynch-methode.168663/


----------

